# Monitor Acting Up



## Mike (May 12, 2019)

When I don't use my PC for a time, maybe 5 or 10 minutes,
it goes to sleep as I have set it to do.

If I go back after a few minutes it is fine and starts as it
should, but if I leave it for a longer period, say an hour it
stays black for a long time after I touch a key or the mouse,
then it comes on for a fraction of a second and goes black
again for a few seconds, this happens about three or four
times before it stays on.

I wonder if it is the monitor which is old, it is a 22" flat screen,
or if it is the signal from the PC which I never turn off as it
uses very little electricity.

Has anybody here had this kind of problem and if so should
I go and buy a new monitor?

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (May 12, 2019)

Try going to your monitors website, and download/install the latest drivers.  Sometimes the W10 updates create problems for devices that have older drivers installed.  Also, on the "Settings" option, go to "system", and do a "detect" on your monitor....sometimes that refreshes W10 with your monitors specifications.


----------



## Mike (May 12, 2019)

Great suggestions Don, thank you.

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2019)

I doubt it's monitor.  Remember the monitor only depicts what the computer software gives it. Go to a tech site and you'll probably find someone who can steer you to a solution.  The quickest thing to try is to turn off your energy saving sleep function.


----------



## Mike (May 12, 2019)

Thanks Jim, my next Port-of-call is Bleeping Computer.

Update!

After lots of head scratching and thinking bad
words, I have found that there is a conflict
between the 32bits side and the 64bits side
of my PC, all I need to do now is to find a fix.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (May 12, 2019)

It's the monitor if the symptoms you show only shut up as you have described.

It's usually an electronic component like a capacitor that cuts out when hot and starts up again when cold.

Try pulling the power cord to the monitor and see it that stops it.

If you can find or borrow another monitor, that will ice it for you.


----------



## Mike (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Camper, I will try that a bit later.

Last night I posted the question on the "Bleeping Computer" site,
after 12 hours and 104 views, I still have had no replies, I hope
to have some by tonight.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2019)

Nobody seems to know, so I reset it to stay on,
if anything develops then I will get a new one.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (May 16, 2019)

Yesterday evening I restored my PC to the 6th May
and it seems to have cured the problem, if it comes
back I will think that it is from an update.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2019)

Mike said:


> Yesterday evening I restored my PC to the 6th May and it seems to have cured the problem, if it comes back I will think that it is from an update. Mike.



It sounds like you are one the right track.  Symptoms such as you described would seem to be some "incompatibility" between your OS and your monitors drivers.  Check for any updates on the drivers, etc., and install them....keeping your systems backups as a form of recovery if the updates cause problems.  Quite often, Windows releases as update that causes issues for the hardware, and it sometimes takes days/weeks before the hardware companies release a fix.


----------



## Mike (May 16, 2019)

Thanks Don, this monitor is a lot older than
the PC and it has been working fine with
the machine for around 4 years now.

I had checked the drivers in the beginning
of this glitch and was told that I had the
up-to-date drivers installed.

So it is now wait and see.

Mike.


----------



## Manulis (May 21, 2019)

This is most-likely something to do with your computer, not the monitor. I have this happen to me every now and then and I just deal with it.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Manulis


----------



## Mike (Jun 17, 2019)

Update!

Last week, Wednesday I believe, the monitor was
taking way too long to come on, so I unplugged
the VGA cable and plugged in the TV, the picture
was there, when I put the monitor back to the
cable it was fine, but I got new one anyway and
all is OK now.

I got a HP 22F, it is a 22" full HD for £85 and it is
worth it, the picture is very clear and each site
I visit has little things, mainly pastel colours that
I never saw before.

Mike.


----------

